# Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???



## Freelander (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem.Ich habe an meinem Boot einen Motor mit 15PS angehängt,das Boot ist auch mit max.15PS zugelassen.Mir erscheint aber das der Motor ein bischen zu schwer ist,weil 4Takter.Ich habe das Boot nachträglich mit einem Steuerstand versehen,der wiegt eigentlich nicht so viel aber mit Batterie im Heck und mit mir 75kg. auf der Rückbank ist es beim fahren hecklastig,ich habe den Tank mit 25L schon in den Bug verfrachtet und wenn sich jemand nach vorne setzt dann läuft es eigentlich sehr gut aber ich will ja auch mal alleine fahren.Ich habe auch schon versucht den Neigungswinkel des Motors durch den Einstellstift zu verändern.Bringt aber nicht den erwünschten Erfolg.Es ist bei jeder Geschwindigkeit und Alleinfahrt so oder wenn keiner vorne sitzt sondern auf der mittleren Sitzbank.
Wie kriege ich jetzt den Bug beim fahren nach unten und eine vernünftige Gleitfahrt hin?Gibt es da technische Hilfsmittel die man noch verbauen kann,die dieses Problem beheben?
Bin für jeden guten Tipp dankbar.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## meeresdrachen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Moin Freelander,

nimm mal einen Plastiksack und fülle den mit Sand,
so 40-50kg und wuchte den in den Bug.
Das gute ist,du kannst das ausprobieren.
Oder du gießt dir Bleigewichte,die du in den Bug 
packst.Hat mein Campingnachbar bei seinem Boot
gemacht.
Habe bei meinem Boot auch so 40kg Sand reingepackt,da 
durch Motor,Tank und Skipper das Boot auch hecklastig war.
Ist zwar nicht ganz beseitigt,aber wesentlich besser.
Oder du besorgst dir eine Pinnenverlängerung und sitzt
dann in der Mitte des Bootes.Achso,du hast ja einen
Steuerstand.War wohl nichts.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## herrm (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

schau mal nach trimmklappen.
gibts des öfteren bei ebay.
hatte das proplem auch und habe es damit behoben.
müssen ja keine elektrischen sein zum verstellen  , sondern feste die du mit einer schraube verstellen kannst.


----------



## THD (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Batterie und Tank nach vorn, oder statt des Sandes Wasser nehmen, es gibt günstige faltbare Wassersäcke.
Siehe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FALTBARER-WASSER...ryZ65966QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder noch besser:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wassersack-ca-20...ryZ66034QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Moin!

1. Batterie nach vorne verlegen, zweites Meeresdraches Tip 
mit dem Sand bzw Blei befolgen, dann wird dat schon.

Wir haben gerade ein 8 Meter Kajütboot mit Bleiklötzen 
ausgetrimmt, da kannst Du Dich an den Seiten dranhängen 
und der Kahn bleibt gerade :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Ich habe bei mir elektrische Trimmklappen angebaut.
Das problem bei festen Trimmklappen ist, das Du zwar schneller ins gleiten kommst, aber in der Gleitfahrt bremsen sie Dich aus.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Was ist das überhaupt für ein Boot, die Rumpfform ist nämlich auch sehr ausschlaggebend auf die "Gleitfahrt"!?


----------



## Pixelschreck (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Moin moin!
Ich hatte diese Dinger drann:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hydrofoils-Stabi...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ36641QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das spart Gewicht und funktioniert bei kleineren Booten ganz gut. Gibts auch noch eine Nummer grösser soweit ich weiss. Durch die Teile wird das Heck nach oben gedrückt und das Boot horizontal stabilisiert, bremmst also nicht wie so wie Trimmlappen. Wie gut das funktioniert hängt sicher auch von Boot und den Strömungsverhältnidden am Motor ab. Bei mir wars schon ein Unterschied .

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Ich hatte diese Dinger drann:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hydrofoils-Stabi...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ36641QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Genau die habe ich bei mir auch dran, denn der Bug meines Bootes kam bei langsamer fahrt im Hafen und auf Gewässern mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auch so hoch, dass ich nur im Stehen nach vorne schauen konnte. Stabilisatoren angebaut und schon war das Problem behoben.


----------



## Freelander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo!
Danke Leute für die guten Ratschläge.Ich werde mir dann mal solche Trimklappen besorgen und es erst mal damit probieren,denn son Wasser oder Sandsack nimmt ja doch einiges an Platz weg.
Ich berichte dann mal ob es funktioniert hat.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hydrofoils wurden vor Jahren schon von der Zeitschrift Boote getestet und als wirkungslos befunden.

Eine Gewichtszuladung bedeutet zuallererst mal mehr Verbrauch und spätere Gleitfahrt und ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man einen entsprechend starken Motor verwenden darf (wovon man bei max. 15 PS nicht gerade sprechen kann).

Zanderfängers Frage nach der Bootsform (Gleiter/Verdränger/Halbgleiter) ist daher sinnvoll, ebenso müsste man wissen wie lang/breit/schwer das Boot ist.

Da eine optimale Nutzung der Motorkraft nur gegeben ist, wenn die Schraube optimal aufs Boot angepasst ist, müsste man auch das überprüfen.

Die Nenndrehzahl sollte bei voll beladenem Boot erreicht werden und die höchste Geschwindigkeit liefern. Bei falscher Schraube (Durchmesser/Steigung) verschenkt man einen Teil der Motorleistung.

Da gibts so viele Faktoren, dass man die Frage ohne Wissen darum nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

mensch Thomas.... dachte du kennst dich nur mit Kochen und Fischen aus....bin erstaunt (((((((((((-:


----------



## Freelander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Also es handelt sich um ein Terhi Boot Länge 4m Breite 165m.
Rumpfform Gleiter.
Wenn das Boot vorne mit einer Person beladen ist kommt es super ins Gleiten und macht laut GPS eine Geschwindigkeit von 28kmh bei glatter See,deswegen denke ich das die Schraube, die die originale von Suzuki ist,richtig auf den Motor abgestimmt ist.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Freelander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo!
Noch ne Frage muß man bei den Hydrofoils am Motor Löcher bohren für die Bef.Schrauben?
Bin gerade nicht in der Nähe meines Bootes um nachschauen zu können.
gruß
Freelander


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Noch ne Frage muß man bei den Hydrofoils am Motor Löcher bohren für die Bef.Schrauben?
> Bin gerade nicht in der Nähe meines Bootes um nachschauen zu können.
> gruß
> Freelander


 
Ja, für jeden 2 Löcher, zumindest bei denen, die ich habe, die passenden Schrauben gehören zu dem Gesamtsatz.


----------



## Freelander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Danke für die Info werde dann mal bei E-Bay tätig werden.
Ich hoffe das die bei meinem Boot auch was bewirken.
gruß
Freelander


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hydrofoils wurden vor Jahren schon von der Zeitschrift Boote getestet und als wirkungslos befunden.


 
Das unterschreibe ich so nicht, was haben die denn da getestet?. Bei mir habe ich damit eine sehr gute Wirkung erziehlt, ich kann jetzt zumindest bei Schneckentempo sitzen bleiben, wo ich vorher nach vorne nichts gesehen habe. Sie drücken zumindest das Heck hoch. Im Verbrauch und bei der Geschwindigkeit habe ich auch nichts gemerkt, nur dass ich etwas schneller in Gleitfahrt komme. Wie es sich bei anderen Booten verhält kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich habe übrigens ein Terhi Nordic 6020, 4,60m lang mit Honda 30 PS 4 Takt Motor ohne Powertrimm. Bei meinem Boot handelt es sich um ein Halbgleiter.


----------



## Freelander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Na,dann schauen wir doch mal!
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Freelander (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

So habe die Dolfins jetzt besorgt und gleich angeschraubt,mal sehen wenn Mittwoch das Wetter mitspielt geht die Testphase auf der Ostsee los.:vik:

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hi #h 

na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es funktioniert. Berichte mal ob es was gebracht hat, wäre evt. auch für mich interessant


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

@ Dorschgreifer:

Es wurde behauptet dass die Hydrofoils schnellere Gleitfahrt und/oder Spritersparnis bringen würden, was beides bei den Tests widerlegt wurde.

Ebenso schnelleres umlenken in Rückwärtsfahrt.

Ist, wie gesagt, nicht von mir, sondern aus einem Test der Zeitschrift Boote.


----------



## Freelander (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo!
Deswegen machen wir jetzt unseren eigenen Test.:q
Ich werde sofort danach Bericht erstatten.
Der Spritverbrauch ist für mich zweitrangig,hauptsache der A....kommt aus dem Wasser.#6
Was interessieren mich irgendwelche Tests die mal irgendwann Irgendwer gelesen hat.
Selbst erlebtes bringt Erfahrung:q.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



> Selbst erlebtes bringt Erfahrung


Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> 
> Es wurde behauptet dass die Hydrofoils schnellere Gleitfahrt und/oder Spritersparnis bringen würden, was beides bei den Tests widerlegt wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Von Spritersparnis habe ich auch nichts gemerkt, ist allerdings schwer zu messen, das kann also durchaus stimmen. Das mit der Schnelleren Gleitfahrt ist Gefühlssache und kommt auch auf die Dühnung an, kann also auch stimmen.

Mir bringt es wie gesagt lediglich den Vorteil, dass ich bei langsamer Fahrt gut über den Bug schauen kann und das ist insbesondere im Hafenbereich sehr wichtig, um nirgends gegen zu fahren.

Also freelander, viel Spass beim Testen.


----------



## Freelander (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo!
Ich hoffe das ich morgen raus kann und das die Teile bei mir den selben Erfolg bringen.
gruß
Freelander


----------



## Freelander (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Moin,Moin!
Mußte leider meine Testtour verschieben:c,melde mich aber sofort wenn alles gelaufen ist.:q
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Bin gespannt!


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

ich ahtte das vorher am Terhi auch ....
beste und einfachste Möglichkeit während der Gleitfahrt war ne
*Teleskop-Pinnenverlängerung* !!! 
statt hinten hecklastig zu sitzen saß ich dann im ebenfals montierten Bootsstuhl auf der Mittelsitzbank und der Gleiter ging ab wie nix .... |bla:
auf jeden Fall billiger und auch fürs Angeln sehr viel platzsparender als nen Steuerstand .... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

meine stahltrimmung wird heute angebaut,nach pfingsten wird berichtet.bei langsam fahrt sind die hydros gut.tommi das rezept kommt noch bilder sind in der digi zur rep.cu


----------



## moin moin (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo,
"einfach" nur die ohnehin erforderlichen schweren Dinge nach vorn platzieren, bzw, Ladung (Aurüstung) dorthin verbringen. z.Bsp. Tank, Reservekanister, Batterie, Anker, Kiste Bier usw.|supergri
An meiner Nusschale (Länge 410cm)habe ich 113kg drangehängt und habe den Spiegel durch eine Keilplatte noch ca 7° schräger gestellt. Jetzt kann ich auch ohne Hüpfen, alleine fahren:m.
Soll heissen, benutze nur solche Dinge zum Trimmen, die Du ohnehin an Board hast, jedenfalls dann, wenn Du den Ölkonzernen etwas entgegensetzen willst .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir elektrische Trimmklappen angebaut.
> Das problem bei festen Trimmklappen ist, das Du zwar schneller ins gleiten kommst, aber in der Gleitfahrt bremsen sie Dich aus.


habe mir feste angebaut und muß sagen super komme endlich ins gleiten mit 40 ps.muß sie nur noch ein bißchen anders einstellen habe sie nur ausprobiert.haben mich bei e.... 81 euronen gekostet und sind jeden cent wert.habe auch hydrofollis dran gehabt haben aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## Freelander (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo!

Habe es immer noch nicht geschafft aufs Wasser zu kommen und so wie es aussieht wird es auch vor Juli nichts mehr,habe einfach zu viele Termine im Moment.|gr:
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe es immer noch nicht geschafft aufs Wasser zu kommen und so wie es aussieht wird es auch vor Juli nichts mehr,habe einfach zu viele Termine im Moment.|gr:
> Gruß
> Freelander


 
Das Problem kenne ich, war auch noch nicht los, Boot steht warm und trocken in der Garage.


----------



## Freelander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Hallo Leute !
Gestern war der lang ersehnte Tag.Ich war endlich mit meinem Boot auf der Ostsee.:vik:
Die angebrachten Dolfins haben tatsächlich etwas gebracht.
Mein Boot kommt schneller in Gleitfahrt und der Bug steigt jetzt nicht mehr so stark nach oben.
Sehr angenhmer Nebeneffekt ist das mein Boot auch stabiler inder Welle fährt also nicht mehr so doll aus dem Ruder läuft.
Fazit:
Für die Größe meines Bootes und meines Motors sind die Dolfins gut ausgelegt,alles passt gut zueinander.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

na, das hört sich doch gut an !!! #6
da macht es dann ja ab jetzt noch mehr Spaß ....
auch geangelt und evtl was gefangen ?
ich war schon länger nicht mehr los ...


----------



## Freelander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

Ja,wir haben auch geangelt.
Wir hatten zusammen ca.30 maßige Dorsche unterschiedlich gefangen,beim Schleppen und beim Pilken.
Wenige untemaßige waren dabei,die natürlich wieder schwimmen durften.#6
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

sind das nun diese Hydrofoils ?
die du da fest anschraubst ... oder was anderes ... |kopfkrat
zeig doch mal nen Bild ... :m

hört sich gut an mit den Dorschen !


----------



## Freelander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

hallo nochmal!

also ich habe mir die Teile bei awn gekauft.hier mal der link zu der seite:

http://www.awn-shop.de/DOEL-FIN,_weiß/0550013/produktdetails.html

gruß
freelander


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*

ok ... thx !


----------



## Pixelschreck (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Gestern war der lang ersehnte Tag.Ich war endlich mit meinem Boot auf der Ostsee.:vik:
> Die angebrachten Dolfins haben tatsächlich etwas gebracht.
> Mein Boot kommt schneller in Gleitfahrt und der Bug steigt jetzt nicht mehr so stark nach oben.
> ...


 
Hab ich ja gesagt. |bla:

Guten Flug!
Jens


----------



## Freelander (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Tipps um Boot zu trimmen???*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Hab ich ja gesagt. |bla:
> 
> Guten Flug!
> Jens


 

Alles wird gut!

@all danke für den guten Tipp.:m

gruß
Freelander


----------

